# FLR M Document Checklist Spouse Extension (5Year)



## Pandy84 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi All,

I have my premium appointment next week and I would be most grateful if anyone can see any holes in my application.

-FLR M Form
-Joint letter of Introduction 
-Both original Passports
-Premium Service payment notification
-IHS Payment notification
-Passport photos (as per guidance notes) 
-Marriage Certificate
-English Language test certificate

Me Sponsor Financial-
-6 months official Bank Statements
-6 months payslips (2 months missing as I lost them)
-Letter from company director confirming my 10 year employment continuing and confirming missing 2 months payslip amounts as in bank statement.
-P60
-Letter from work last month confirming Pay rise and bonus

Accommodation-
-Letter from landlord confirming property size, occupancy and duration/contract
-Original Tenancy agreement
-2 x Council tax letters

Relationship-
- 2 x council tax letters , both names
- 6 letters each from 3 different sources with own names. HMRC, NHS, Insurance, bank, utilities etc..
-Itemised phone bill 7 random months in total over 2 years proving we are always in contact
-5 x online flight itinerary from trips taken together over the past 2 years.
-10 x Photos of the trips and wife with my family
-joint AMEX online statement.

I think thats everything. 

Thanks to everyone on this forum, it has been a great help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You don't need : Letter of introduction, unless you have pressing substantive issue you need to declare or address. 
P60 (doesn't cover any period under discussion) 

Your tenancy agreement in joint names? 

You don't need proofs of keeping in touch if you have been living together, flight itineraries or photos. I am assuming this is your renewal of leave after being granted spouse leave for 30/33 months.


----------



## Pandy84 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Joppa,

Thanks for this.

Shall I omit the letter of introduction? I had it just to let them know what we have been doing over the 33 months and our future plans living in the UK..

Yes this is a renewal after the first 33 month spouse visa. The tenancy is only in my name, we agreed with the landlord, just to keep things simple. In hindsight I wish I had.

The letter from the landlord has both our names on it though.

Will it hurt to leave the phone / travel evidence in the application?

thanks again


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, leave out intro letter as it probably won't even be read. Letter from landlord should at least state you have their permission for your wife to live there. It's best not to clutter with unnecessary documents so I'd leave them out.


----------



## LondonLady34 (Apr 1, 2015)

*FLR(M) Document Checklist*

Hello (and apologies if this thread isn't the right place!),

I have a premium FLR(M) appointment coming up to extend my leave after my initial 33 months. Can someone please clarify the below documents list is correct? Also, as we're both submitting original passports, we don't need birth certificates, correct? 

Thanks very much for your help, as always.

FLR(M) completed application, signed by both
Original Passports
Premium Service payment/appointment confirmation
Health surcharge payment notification
Passport photos (as per guidance notes)

(For below financial, we are both submitting evidence even though we each meet the requirements individually.)
Last 6 months official bank statements, certified by bank (stamped or letter)
Last 6 months payslips 
HR letter (stating: Full name, Job title, Date employment started, Type of employment (i.e. permanent, full-time), Salary, Stating payslips are authentic with dates of payslips)

Mortgage contract
Deed or land registry

Marriage Certificate
A few photos of relationship
Post items (utility bills, etc. as per guidance notes)


----------



## LondonLady34 (Apr 1, 2015)

Sorry, is anyone able to help with the below? I know we've been told on the forum that if both of us meet the financial requirement, only one of us needs to apply and the other should check 'no' for whether they work. Even it it takes a bit longer at the premium appt to make a decision, can we include both, just in case?! THANK YOU so much for your help.




LondonLady34 said:


> Hello (and apologies if this thread isn't the right place!),
> 
> I have a premium FLR(M) appointment coming up to extend my leave after my initial 33 months. Can someone please clarify the below documents list is correct? Also, as we're both submitting original passports, we don't need birth certificates, correct?
> 
> ...


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

LondonLady, is there any reason you are both submitting financial information even though you meet the requirement individually? I'm not sure this is recommended as it adds unnecessary confusion/complexity to your application. Using one partner's employment is sufficient even if you're both employed, but the other partner can briefly substantiate their claim to being employed (perhaps through a recent payslip and employer letter) as long as it's clear how you are meeting the requirement. 

Otherwise it looks fine, I trust your proof of cohabitation is sufficient if you've the guidance regarding jointly-addressed items of post


----------



## LondonLady34 (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks, and I suppose we're just trying to be overly cautious but (from what it sounds like) unnecessarily so. I suppose I'll just go with mine then as I assume there's no preference to using the sponsor's? Both are straight-forward and meet all of the requirements.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You could certainly use both incomes if you wanted to but it's not really necessary, and it's just my personal MO to give the ECO less paperwork to scrutinise if it's not required. But no, as long as you're both legally employed in the UK, there's no preference one way or another with regard to whose income is used for the financial reuqirement


----------



## LondonLady34 (Apr 1, 2015)

Sorry but it would be so helpful to have someone else also confirm if my below document checklist for FLR(M) is all in order. I have my premium appointment coming up soon! I'll now just use my financial info, not my husband/sponsor's since this seems unnecessary and both are straight-forward. THANK YOU, THANK YOU so much.

--------------------------------------------------
Originally Posted by LondonLady34 View Post
Hello (and apologies if this thread isn't the right place!),

I have a premium FLR(M) appointment coming up to extend my leave after my initial 33 months. Can someone please clarify the below documents list is correct? Also, as we're both submitting original passports, we don't need birth certificates, correct? 

Thanks very much for your help, as always.
---------------------------------------------------

FLR(M) completed application, signed by both
Original Passports
Premium Service payment/appointment confirmation
Health surcharge payment notification
Passport photos (as per guidance notes)

(For below financial, I (the applicant) will only submit mine as I understand my husband's isn't needed also).
Last 6 months official bank statements, certified by bank (stamped or letter)
Last 6 months payslips 
HR letter (stating: Full name, Job title, Date employment started, Type of employment (i.e. permanent, full-time), Salary, Stating payslips are authentic with dates of payslips)

Mortgage contract
Deed or land registry

Marriage Certificate
A few photos of relationship
Post items (utility bills, etc. as per guidance notes)


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

:whip:


Joppa said:


> You don't need : Letter of introduction, unless you have pressing substantive issue you need to declare or address.
> P60 (doesn't cover any period under discussion)
> 
> Your tenancy agreement in joint names?
> ...


Hi Joppa 

Apologies in advance I know my question is not related but I cannot create new thread for some reason. Question is how long can person on FLR remain out of the country? Please advise

Kind regards


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Nothing set in stone, but you are normally expected to stay in UK at least half the time allowed with your visa. But even if it's less than that, if Home Office believes your pattern and reasons for absence don't fulfil the basic visa terms - to settle in UK together with your spouse/partner, you may get rejection.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for your swift reply. My wife was granted in 3months further leave to remain. We have both been abroad, in total our trip will be just over 6months. Will this cause issues in re-entering the uk. Please advise


----------

